
Show HN: Take a 1 min pre-diabetes test for a chance to win $20 Amazon Gift Card - prabhaav
We are trying to spread awareness about the diabetes epidemic in America. 1 in 3 of us is pre-diabetic and 90% are unaware!<p>Try our chatbot and let us know what you think:<p>Text: 1-415-917-4663
Facebook: m.me&#x2F;diagnoserai
Telegram: t.me&#x2F;diagnoserbot<p>Help us diagnose and help people avoid type 2 diabetes.<p>Take the test and share it with your friends &amp; family.
======
_jordan
Nice! Would you recommend self-administered OTC blood glucose testing for a
more definitive result?

~~~
prabhaav
Hi Jordan -- once we assess the user as high risk, we connect them to a A1C
clinic to confirm the diagnosis. If the client is pre-diabetic, we can also
refer them to a Diabetes Prevention Program, covered by Medi-Cal starting
January 2018.

------
PaulHoule
Privacy?

~~~
prabhaav
Great question. Currently we just store your risk score for state info.

The questions we ask are from this website:
[https://doihaveprediabetes.org/](https://doihaveprediabetes.org/)

Do you have anything specific we can do to address your concern? A privacy
policy at the beginning maybe?

------
ac4tw
Done

